# Good Northern Irish Breeders



## ChrisDickey (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My wife and I are looking to get a black cockapoo puppy in the next few months. Preferably a little bitch. My question is are there any reputable breeders in Northern Ireland? A friend got a lovely little bitch from dungannon but they can't remember the details. I did find one website from breeder in dungannon but wanted to hear other people's experiences.

Many thanks,

Chris


----------

